# 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan



## CMST GX2 (22. Februar 2010)

*94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*

Hallo,

da ich mein System zu laut fand, überprüfte ich mit Speedfan die Lüftergeschwindigkeiten und Temperaturen.
GPU      65C
System 94C
CPU      41C
AUX      33C
Core0, Core1,...
mein System besteht aus einem Antec 900, Evga 790i ultra sli, Q9450 (Thermalright 120 ultr. extr. + Lüfter), 8800 GTX, 2gb ddr3 ram, bquiet p7 pro 550W...und drei Gehäuselüftern. Auf dem Northbridgekühler sitzt noch ein kleiner nervender 6cm Lüfter, den ich im BIOS auf 60% runtergeregelt habe, weil er unerträglich laut ist.
Nun meine Frage(n): Ist die Systemtemperatur zu hoch und wo wird sie überhaupt gemessen? Was versteht man unter der AUX-Temperatur und wieso zeigt mir Realtemp eine um ca. 10° kühlere CPU-Temperatur an ?


----------



## KingKokosnuss (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*

Les die Temp. Werte mal mit Everest aus.
Es kann sein das Speedfan da einen auslese Fehler fabriziert.


----------



## CMST GX2 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*



KingKokosnuss schrieb:


> Les die Temp. Werte mal mit Everest aus.
> Es kann sein das Speedfan da einen auslese Fehler fabriziert.



Everest Ultimate Edition:
Motherboard:  94°C
CPU:   43°C
Aux:    34°C
GPU:    61°C


----------



## Legion47 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*

Mach doch einfach mal den Test ob die Motherboard-Temperatur sinkt, wenn du diesen kleinen Lüfter auf 100% laufen lässt. Die Northbridge ist bei dir schließlich auh teil des MBs.

Zur CPU-Temperatur: Es gibt bei CPUs mehrere Temperatur-Sensoren. Bei Intel hat meines Wissens jeder Kern einen. Die sind allerdings tendenziell recht ungenau und mitunter sehr starken Schwankungen unterworfen. Dann gibt es allerdings auch noch Sensoren des MBs, die auch die CPU-Temperatur abfragen (so ist es zumindest bei mir). Die sind meist näher am realen Wert. Die Differenz zwischen den Werten kann durchaus recht groß sein. (Z.B. gerade 11° bei mir) Wenn keiner der Werte dauerhaft hoch ist spielt es eh keine Rolle welche Werte nun richtig sind.


----------



## D3N$0 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*

Die Nvidia Chipsätze sind ja schon ganz schöne Hitzköpfe, aber 94°C sind doch etwas viel.
Fass mal vorsichtig den Chipsatzkühler an. Villeicht ist es auch wirklich nur ein Auslesefehler der Programme.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*

fass mal an die Northbridge wenn du dir die Fenger verbrennst stimmt die Temperarut, wobei ich es nicht glauben kann. Wenn deine Northbridge so heiß würde, da wäre er schon längst abgestürzt.


----------



## CMST GX2 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass der nForce-Lüfter direkt auf die Grafikkarte bläst und diese nur 5cm vom Lüfter entfernt ist. Eventuell sitzt ja der Sensor irgednwo dazwischen.
Noch zur Info: Ich hatte noch nie einen Freeze und auch fast noch nie (außer bei Overclock Spielereien) einen Bluescreen, obwohl ich gelegentlich Spiele mit hoher Systemanforderung spiele (Crysis, Bioshock2, COD6,..).

EDIT: Northbridge-Temperatur fühlt sich nicht wie 90°C an.


----------



## Legion47 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*

Dann hat vielleicht der Sensor selbst einen weg...

Du hattest auch noch nach "AUX"-Temperatur gefragt. "Aux" ist die allgemein Abkürzung für "auxillary", somit ist das eine "auxillarian temperature"...also nichts anderes ist als eine Zusatztemperatur ^^. Die Erklärung: Hochklassige Mainboards haben zusätzlich anschließbare Temperaturfühler. Die kann man dann im Gehäuse hinlegen wo man will, um sich zusätzliche Temperaturen ausgeben zu lassen.


----------



## slashchat (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*

790sli soll so heiss werden... google mal im web nach, hab mal n bericht gelesen das die nvidia sli dinger sehr heiss werden und erst bei 110 oder so abschmieren.
ich würd das ding mit nem wasserkühler ausstatten, diese dinger gibts schon für 50 euro 
speedfan muss man richtig einstellen damit er nicht angaben vertauschen tut, jedenfalls in der aktuellen version, der hatt da n dreher drin. google auch hierzu einfach mal, hab das eingestellt und dann wurden die temperaturen richtig eingeordnet. läuft bei mir seitdem immer und ist mit everest identisch gewesen, nach dem umstellen, irgendwas mit häckchen in der config. google einfach


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*

Scheint wohl ein Auslesefehler zu sein. Bei mir zeigt es bei temp2:-1xx°C und bei temp3: +1xx°C. Also liegt entweder am Sensor oder an den Ausleseprogrammen.


----------



## schlumpf666 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*

ich hab ein 680i enthusiast board, ebenfalls mit einem extrem nervenden northbridge lüfter.
bei mir war zwischen 100% lüfterdrehzahl und 60% kein unterschied bei der temperatur.
ich hab sie mit everest ultimate ausgelesen, glaub um die 30° hatte ich immer.
hab jetzt mittlerweile den lüfter ausgebaut und einfach einen 120mm lüfter von unten nach oben blasend vor den northbridge kühltower montiert.(oder gepfuscht, wie man es nimmt)
temps sind 15° höher, aber lautstärke um 80% runter.

falls es bei dir also ein auslesefehler ist, würde ich an deiner stelle mal probieren nen großen lüfter da irgendwie hinzuklemmen. wenn es die temps allerdings stimmen sollten, würde ich da lieber erstmal die temps versuchen runter zu bekommen, statt die lautstärke verändern zu wollen.

auf welcher drehzahl läuft deine 8800gtx, standardtakt?
hab auch eine, hatte immer 40° bei 60% lüfterdrehzahl.
leicht übertaktet von werk ab, um genau zu sein hab ich die xt version von xfx.
hab die mittlerweile mit dem rivatuner auf 40% drehzahl laufen und hab so um die 60° im idle.

falls du die auch auf 60% laufen hast, aber trotzdem 65°, dann ist vielleicht dein gehäuse allgemein zu schlecht belüftet.


----------



## TAZ (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*

Eventuell sind es auch die Spannungswandler für die CPU...manche Mainboards haben da einen Tempfühler...


----------



## MKay (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*

Entweder (wie gesagt) Fühler kaputt, oder du hast einen Kabel-Verhau drinne, der die Zirkulation stört, oder(Hinter MB) drinne, das dort sich die Lüft Staut.


----------



## CMST GX2 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: 94°C Systemtemperatur laut Speedfan*

Speedfan ist richtig eingestellt, wobei ich aus dem Programm an sich nicht schlau werde.
Meine Suche nach dem Chipsatz ergab, dass viele Leute Probleme bezüglich Temperaturen haben. Wobei er scheinbar auch viel aushalten kann. (Hatte ja bis jetzt noch keinerlei sichtbaren Probleme)
Falls die Temps stimmen sollten, schließe ich es einfach mal darauf zurück, dass die Grafikkarte sehr nah an der Northbridge und deren Kühler liegt und die allgemeine Luftzirkulation in meinem Gehäuse schlecht ist.
Ich werd jetzt mal schauen, ob ich einen der beiden anderen PCIe-2.0 Steckplätze auf dem Board verwenden kann, um den Raum um die Graka herum zu vergrößern.


----------

